# Strut mods?



## Bork3r (Mar 25, 2021)

I have a 2018 LT. I just took over my girlfriends cruze after helping her get a traverse.

First thing I'm noticing is the body roll on this car. Suspension is comfy enough, but the turning is awful. Does anyone have suggestions for aftermarket strut upgrades? I'd like to stay away from expensive coilovers. I'm really looking for spring, struts or both that help stiffen the car and reduce this bodyroll.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

To reduce body roll you'll want to upgrade the stabilizer bars to larger diameter bars. That will do the most to reduce body roll. Lowering the center of gravity can help too, but not as much as larger diameter stabilizer bars.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> To reduce body roll you'll want to upgrade the stabilizer bars to larger diameter bars. That will do the most to reduce body roll. Lowering the center of gravity can help too, but not as much as larger diameter stabilizer bars.


Yup - second for the swaybars. 

My brother's Buick Century still sits sky-high, but it has a _massive _ZZP front swaybar (and a less massive, but matching, ZZP rear bar) and corners hilariously flat for a car with a 70-series sidewall.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Yup - second for the swaybars.
> 
> My brother's Buick Century still sits sky-high, but it has a _massive _ZZP front swaybar (and a less massive, but matching, ZZP rear bar) and corners hilariously flat for a car with a 70-series sidewall.


Sway bars didn't crazy fun things for my Cobalt.
If I remember right it had a 27mm Eibach front bar and the 25.4mm TTR rear bar.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> Sway bars didn't crazy fun things for my Cobalt.
> If I remember right it had a 27mm Eibach front bar and the 25.4mm TTR rear bar.


Yep - the rear bar, especially, does wonders. I have the 24mm SS/SC FE5 front bar, but the Powell Hardcore 1.25" (31.75mm) rear bar. The rotation it allows is insane.

As such, I have a Whiteline swaybar sitting in the basement, ready to go into the Volt (since, apparently, it fits).


----------

